# Dog Bed



## Goozfraba (Jan 11, 2013)

I was wondering if I could get some advice from the fine people in this forum! Jacey has never used a pet bed before as she's been too spoiled and sleeps on furniture. I don't usually mind but when she starts shedding, it becomes a daily task for cleaning the couch lol. She's nearing 10 years old and I've decided to try and get her to start using a pet bed. I bought one that's really soft and comfortable, and I was wondering what's the best way to get her to start using it. I had to entice her with a treat last night to get her to use it and she fell asleep on it once but tries to get back on the couches or just sleeps on the floor. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure you can train her to stay off the furniture...I solved this by having leather furniture.!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*I have no advice. I usually give in to what they want and work my life around them.
As long as they don't poop or urinate in the house Im good

Where does she usually sleep? Can you stick the dog bed there? I noticed Buddy going to a particular carpet when he laid down. I got him a bed and he started plopping down on it. At one point he would lay on it where ever I put it. I usually keep it next to my bed at night. This way when I wake up I can rub my feet on him. I just got him a crib mattress from the consignment shop and he sleeps on it every night*


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

When Amber was around 11 years she preferred to sleep on the floor over sleeping on her thick foam dog bed. I bought a memory foam bath mat and slipped a king size pillow case on it, she loved it. And it was easy to keep clean. I think the thick foam made it harder for her to get up.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

My three alternate between the floor and old quilts I have acquired and lay out in my bedroom. Seems like they migrate to the quilts on nights when it is very cold otherwise they seem to prefer the bare hardwood floor! Not sure that pet beds serve much of a purpose and my goldens are not allow up on any furniture. They seem content and that is the main thing!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sure you could train her to stay off the furniture. But....
Honestly, at 10 years old, I'd let her sleep anywhere she wants!
Dale


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

crib mattress,,, great idea!


----------

